# How many cords you think is there?



## smokinj (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Missouri Frontier (Aug 18, 2013)

A little over 1


----------



## fox9988 (Aug 18, 2013)

1-3/4


----------



## ScotO (Aug 18, 2013)

1 1/2 to 2.....can't tell how "long" the stacks are behind what's visible....


----------



## JOHN BOY (Aug 18, 2013)

one


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 18, 2013)

Since it's cloudy, there's more there than if sunny.
Shrinkage, doncha' know.
1.75


----------



## bogydave (Aug 18, 2013)

1.8 if you split & add the round on the left 
Nice picture!


----------



## WellSeasoned (Aug 18, 2013)

Looks like a pile I have going........      3.25 cords


----------



## nrford (Aug 18, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> Looks like a pile I have going........ 3.25 cords


 
 Face cords??

 My guess would be 1.4-1.5 full cords


----------



## smokinj (Aug 18, 2013)

Camera Cant do a 360 view. Should have done a side view as well.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Aug 18, 2013)

nrford said:


> Face cords??
> 
> My guess would be 1.4-1.5 full cords



Full cords....      high risk gambling happening in my head right now


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 18, 2013)

Assuming roughly conical piles, 1.5 dictionary cords.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok pics not telling the story here. 6 full tanks of 93 octane and straight wood. Splitter has been moved back 2 times. Pile is much longer than appears. There was 2 signal axle dump truck loads squatting  of rounds and 3 pick-up trucks load with a 28 inch silver maple drop next to the pile. It about 80 percent split.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Aug 18, 2013)

smokinj said:


> Ok pics not telling the story here. 6 full tanks of 93 octane and straight wood. Splitter has been moved back 2 times. Pile is much longer than appears. There was 2 signal axle dump truck loads squatting  of rounds and 3 pick-up trucks load with a 28 inch silver maple drop next to the pile. It about 80 percent split.



I stand by my 3.25 full cords :D


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Aug 18, 2013)

C'mon J don't make us think like this it makes our brains hurt!


----------



## ScotO (Aug 18, 2013)

Dammit, Jay.....you're holding out on us here.....
I was talking just what I saw in the picture.....now I get all kinds of new info....sooooo
with what you told me in your last post, I'm will Wellseasoned......I'm going to say 3.5 to 4.5 cord......FULL cord.....


----------



## smokinj (Aug 18, 2013)

I would take any bets with guesses that's been. Posted so far.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 18, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Dammit, Jay.....you're holding out on us here.....
> I was talking just what I saw in the picture.....now I get all kinds of new info....sooooo
> with what you told me in your last post, I'm will Wellseasoned......I'm going to say 3.5 to 4.5 cord......FULL cord.....



That's a little closer the pile goes back to the splitter and just about as high as the frount. Pick just don't show the depth of pile.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Aug 18, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Dammit, Jay.....you're holding out on us here.....
> I was talking just what I saw in the picture.....now I get all kinds of new info....sooooo
> with what you told me in your last post, I'm will Wellseasoned......I'm going to say 3.5 to 4.5 cord......FULL cord.....



I didn't need any "new info" from the getgo, im anxious to see where this goes now


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 18, 2013)

Somewhere between a bunch and a lot.


----------



## WeldrDave (Aug 18, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Somewhere between a bunch and a lot.


I 2nd that!


----------



## smokinj (Aug 18, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> I didn't need any "new info" from the getgo, im anxious to see where this goes now  [/quote
> 
> 
> Well from the amount of wood over the years I know my splitter pretty well. It will run close to a cord or better per tank. I know what was dump plus an extra tree at 28 inch. Should be 3 cords per pile. Or very close to it.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 18, 2013)

The round to the left is 28 inch. Its the last one from the silver. Tree line is over half mile. That's winter cutting


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 18, 2013)

Stack it and then give us the length, width and height. I'll bet we can come close then.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Aug 18, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Stack it and then give us the length, width and height. I'll bet we can come close then.



Now wait a minute Dennis......


----------



## teutonicking (Aug 18, 2013)

smokinj said:


> View attachment 108836


 
I'll say 3 cords.  If we guess right, do we get to keep it?


----------



## smokinj (Aug 18, 2013)

teutonicking said:


> I'll say 3 cords. If we guess right, do we get to keep it?








Where you guys are guessing you bet and I will stack it.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 18, 2013)

Post a depth pic. Because what's showing is under 2 cord. If its just the piles.




Now, if they are 30' long, that's another story. But that's like posting a pic of my truck tire, and asking how high from the ground, that my rocker panel is? Do I have a lift, did I cut the fender well? 

More pics please.... One with a 460 on the stack would suffice and sooth my needs of CAD for tonight


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 18, 2013)

1 1/2 to 2 1/2 cords . .  just ballparking though until it gets stacked


----------



## smokinj (Aug 18, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Post a depth pic. Because what's showing is under 2 cord. If its just the piles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And I would put my 460 up on anyone that is willing to match it. That the 2 stacks are at least 5 cords and should be 6!


----------



## rdust (Aug 18, 2013)

Jay pictures never do the heaps justice!


----------



## smokinj (Aug 18, 2013)

rdust said:


> Jay pictures never do the heaps justice!



Rdust your right. This pic should have not been posted with out a side pic.  I don't do pics anymore so the snl will be back next week and have him do a side pic.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 18, 2013)

smokinj said:


> And I would put my 460 up on anyone that is willing to match it. That the 2 stacks are at least 5 cords and should be 6!


 
No way.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 18, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> No way.





Yes sir after this many years and my boots are one the ground. Knowning what's there fuel used trucks it took hrs on the splitter. Yep I got a 460 doing nothing.


----------



## paul bunion (Aug 18, 2013)

Each of those mounds could easily be 2 cords, providing there is more wood concealed as you say there is.   I know when I've posted pics of my mounds they are almost universally underestimated.


----------



## HDRock (Aug 19, 2013)

Didn't read all I guessed 1.5


----------



## Woody Stover (Aug 19, 2013)

smokinj said:


> Yes sir after this many years and my boots are one the ground. Knowning what's there fuel used trucks it took hrs on the splitter.


Well, I "liked" BB's post, looking at the 2-D screen, but it's hard to argue with da boots in da sawdust. We shall see....


----------



## CTFIRE (Aug 19, 2013)

I've always thought that the camera adds 10-15 pounds, so it mat just look a half cord bigger. ;-p


----------



## Reckless (Aug 19, 2013)

4-5 those stacks are as high as the splitter and for a pile to be the high its gotta have girth


----------



## mikefrommaine (Aug 19, 2013)

smokinj said:


> And I would put my 460 up on anyone that is willing to match it. That the 2 stacks are at least 5 cords and should be 6!


I'm going to guess 5-6 cords.

I'll put up a nice husky 36 against that outdated 460


----------



## smokinj (Aug 20, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> I'm going to guess 5-6 cords.
> 
> I'll put up a nice husky 36 against that outdated 460




Well if your betting 5-6 no bet. If you can out run my out dated 460 you have a very fine saw.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 20, 2013)

smokinj said:


> View attachment 108836


 1.222222222222222222222222


----------



## WoodPorn (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm sayin 6+....and a broken down Husky 365 any takers????


----------



## ScotO (Aug 20, 2013)

I'll say 8 and I match your 365 with an old McCulloch weedeater and a late 80's junk Craftsman saw (neither one run)......


----------



## Ashful (Aug 20, 2013)

smokinj said:


> How many cords you think is there?


 
π/2


----------



## firecracker_77 (Aug 20, 2013)

I haven't seen very many 4 answers. I'll take 4


----------



## blujacket (Aug 20, 2013)

3.85


----------



## smokinj (Aug 20, 2013)

I got 8 monster rounds to split yet. Half will be in a wood shed and other half around my front pourch. It will be easy enoungto measure. Stacking will begain in Sept.


----------



## BrianN (Aug 20, 2013)

Does it really matter? It's all going to be ash come spring time any ways 
I'd say 5.2 cord


----------



## smokinj (Aug 20, 2013)

BrianN said:


> Does it really matter? It's all going to be ash come spring time any ways
> I'd say 5.2 cord




Your right. Kind of one of those things you know what there and darn sure know who's paying if wrong. Bawhaha my math has never beenbetter though.


----------



## Jags (Aug 21, 2013)

Jay - after taking my very own "deceiving" pic - I am gonna call yours about 5 cords. I know how many trailer loads is in this pile and at 3/4 of a cord per trailer load, this pic doesn't appear to have 3.5 cords in it, but it does.




The pic simply does not do justice to the size of the pile.  It doesn't help that I was sitting on the seat of my loader tractor.  That pile is 7 ft tall and the base is easily 15 ft in all directions.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 21, 2013)

Jags said:


> Jay - after taking my very own "deceiving" pic - I am gonna call yours about 5 cords. I know how many trailer loads is in this pile and at 3/4 of a cord per trailer load, this pic doesn't appear to have 3.5 cords in it, but it does.
> View attachment 109156
> 
> 
> The pic simply does not do justice to the size of the pile. It doesn't help that I was sitting on the seat of my loader tractor. That pile is 7 ft tall and the base is easily 15 ft in all directions.


 
I am not sure what a signal axle dump truck hauls. But I figured 1.5 for 2 loads and 3 full 3/4 ton truck loads at one cord. That's 4 cords with a 28 inch silver maple drop right next to it. Minimum 5 cords there.


----------



## rdust (Aug 21, 2013)

Heap closest to the trailer I've stacked about 3 1/2 so far with a 1/2 cord + left, heap in the back was about 2 1/2.  As I always say it's hard to judge pictures.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 16, 2013)

Ok I got the math on the pile to the right. 8x7x16inchsx3=? and one more stack 8x3x16inch=? this is one piles stacked.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Sep 16, 2013)

What we call a cord. Or do you mean a delivered cord?
Two cords possibly. You know it's never as much as you think.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 16, 2013)

Paulywalnut said:


> What we call a cord. Or do you mean a delivered cord?
> Two cords possibly. You know it's never as much as you think.


 

Those are the numbers from post #1 and its the pile on the right only. A cord is 128 cubic foot......Not sure what a delivered cord is.


----------



## paul bunion (Sep 16, 2013)

smokinj said:


> Ok I got the math on the pile to the right. 8x7x16inchsx3=? and one more stack 8x3x16inch=? this is one piles stacked.


If you mean three rows, 16" wide, 8 feet long and 7 feet high you have 1.75 cords there.   For the second measurement,  single row, 16" wood, 8 feet long and 3 feet high is .25 cord for a total of exactly 2 cords.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 16, 2013)

paul bunion said:


> If you mean three rows, 16" wide, 8 feet long and 7 feet high you have 1.75 cords there.   For the second measurement,  single row, 16" wood, 8 feet long and 3 feet high is .25 cord for a total of exactly 2 cords.


 

So that puts the 2 piles at 4 cords total......Who guessed 4 cords? I was beating the farm over "5"


----------



## Ashful (Sep 16, 2013)

smokinj said:


> So that puts the 2 piles at 4 cords total......Who guessed 4 cords?


blujacket was at 3.85... pretty close!


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 17, 2013)

firecracker_77 said:


> I haven't seen very many 4 answers. I'll take 4


Here's the #4 guess.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Sep 17, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> Here's the #4 guess.


 
Nice...What do I get?


----------



## smokinj (Sep 18, 2013)

firecracker_77 said:


> Nice...What do I get?


 

Only one that does not get a poke in the eye. Cant beat that with a sharp stick.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 18, 2013)

Joful said:


> blujacket was at 3.85... pretty close!


 
It will probably go 4.5  cords there still a few good size rounds left and the other pile seems to be bigger. The guy on the splitter picked the remaining pile.


----------



## Jags (Sep 18, 2013)

smokinj said:


> It will probably go 4.5  cords there still a few good size rounds left



Guessing from piles, I would say my "close to 5" was pretty accurate.


----------



## WoodPorn (Sep 18, 2013)

WoodPorn said:


> I'm sayin 6+....and a broken down Husky 365 any takers????


 
Does this mean I lose my saw???


----------



## smokinj (Sep 18, 2013)

Jags said:


> Guessing from piles, I would say my "close to 5" was pretty accurate.


 

Yea its will come down to the tape for sure. The other side is bigger with a few rounds to go.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 18, 2013)

WoodPorn said:


> Does this mean I lose my saw???


 

YES! But its not quite over yet....


----------



## Gary_602z (Sep 18, 2013)

I still think Dennis was the closest followed by BB.

Gary


----------



## smokinj (Sep 20, 2013)

Gary_602z said:


> I still think Dennis was the closest followed by BB.
> 
> Gary


 

I will get the other side stack with in two weeks will have an exact measurement. First on was pretty easy to measure its my porch.  Second is going into a wood shed.


----------



## blades (Sep 20, 2013)

Regardless of the amount in the pictures- NOT ENOUGH !


----------

